
I Am Pressing the Space Bar and Nothing Is Happening - VirtualAirwaves
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdS3tjEIqUA
======
techdragon
Love it.

On a related note... The keyboard in my 15" 2016 MBP is definitely the most
"persnickety" electromechanical device I've ever owned. While still fully
functional, it has developed a broad range of individual key feel and sounds.
Without precise measurements, id say its developed a variance of 2x. Some keys
are normal others range to twice as hard to press and they are commensurately
louder. In particular the damn bottom right arrow key.

This song very accurately conveys my frustrations with this keyboard. I have
tried to clean out the crud that is obviously affecting my keys, to no avail.
Apple's instructions for cleaning the keyboard are laughable.

